# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  اخر صور المريخ في لوساكا بكاميرا الاخ dombek yai بمنبر سودانيز اون لاين

## مرهف

*وصول المريخ بمطار لوساكا الدولي امس الخميس 27/8/2009


...


...



...



...
                        	*

----------


## جبرة المريخابي

*مشششكور  ربنا ينصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## وش الرجال

*مافهمنا حاجـــــــــة 

كمبالا لوساكـــــــــا سودانيز أون لاين 
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*مشكورين يا شباب على هذا المجهود الجبار
                        	*

----------


## ابوعبير

*مشكور يا رائع
                        	*

----------


## نزار احمد

*ربنا ينصرنا في زامبيا يوم الاحد باذن الله
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*نسأل الله أن يوفق المريخ فى مهمته بلوساكا

  وأن يعيده إلينا ظافراً غانماً  يامرهف 0
                        	*

----------


## نون النوار نور

*نسأل  الله  التوفيق  للمريخ  ...
                        	*

----------


## ود الامير

*الصور لم تظهر ...؟؟؟
علي العموم تشكراتي مرهف
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*مشكور
اتمني ان لايحدث لنا ما حدث لنا العام المنصرم
                        	*

----------

